# giving him the snip snip?



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

NO. just no. horses are not like goats or cattle where you can use a rubber band for the same reasons you can't do that to a dog. 

call a vet and pay for a gelding.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The short and simple answer is that you wouldn't.


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

ok explain what is intitled outside of doing it like cattle....


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

crimsonsky said:


> NO. just no. horses are not like goats or cattle where you can use a rubber band for the same reasons you can't do that to a dog.
> 
> call a vet and pay for a gelding.


 
I've done alot of **** hunting... I'll tell you one story about a dog. We had a HUGE boar tree'd this was the first time we had ran this male with another dog we normally didn't run with ( we didn't own that dog) long story short. The dogs were treeing really HARD and started to kind of fight over it. When the one guy when to grab his dog to pull him off and the dog bit him... at the base of that tree dog is still barking over the ****. that guy picked up is rear end.. pull his knife and cut him right then and there... I dont think that dog knew what happened cause he was so ****ed and focused on that ****.. that dog was totally different by the end of the night... his temper he had before was gone... 

now with that being said was this guy that cut him an idiot? no.. he had alot of **** hounds...


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Owning a lot of **** hounds doesn't mean you AREN'T an idiot either.... all it means is that you own a lot of **** hounds.

How does one go about gelding a horse? They pick up the phone and call a VET.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

PeytonM said:


> I've done alot of **** hunting... I'll tell you one story about a dog. We had a HUGE boar tree'd this was the first time we had ran this male with another dog we normally didn't run with ( we didn't own that dog) long story short. The dogs were treeing really HARD and started to kind of fight over it. When the one guy when to grab his dog to pull him off and the dog bit him... at the base of that tree dog is still barking over the ****. that guy picked up is rear end.. pull his knife and cut him right then and there... I dont think that dog knew what happened cause he was so ****ed and focused on that ****.. that dog was totally different by the end of the night... his temper he had before was gone...
> 
> now with that being said was this guy that cut him an idiot? no.. he had alot of **** hounds...



What this has to do AT ALL with gelding a horse, I have NO idea...

A horse isn't like other animals, you can't cut them off, tie them off, rubber band them off...Get a vet out and let him/her do their JOB..Like they are TRAINED to do..They didn't go to vet school for now reason and it isn't highly frowned up for a back yard owner to just "cut them off"...Bad idea..

If you decide to cut them off, you're probably asking for a bigger vet bill than you would by just calling the vet out in the first place to geld him.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Honestly, since you asked, yes I would still consider him to be of questionable intelligence and judgement. Owning a lot of anything does not an expert make.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

That's a fine story and you could do the same if the horse you want to geld is the size of a **** hound and baying up a tree. Holding a horse down is not easy to do without either the person or the horse getting hurt. I've had a lot of horses gelded and it's easiest to just take them to the vet and pay to have him do it. That way the horse sleeps through the whole thing and doesn't think you're trying to kill it. I know guys that raise a lot of horses that geld thier own colts as yearlings and they will lose one or two every year.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

PeytonM said:


> I've done alot of **** hunting... I'll tell you one story about a dog. We had a HUGE boar tree'd this was the first time we had ran this male with another dog we normally didn't run with ( we didn't own that dog) long story short. The dogs were treeing really HARD and started to kind of fight over it. When the one guy when to grab his dog to pull him off and the dog bit him... at the base of that tree dog is still barking over the ****. that guy picked up is rear end.. pull his knife and cut him right then and there... I dont think that dog knew what happened cause he was so ****ed and focused on that ****.. that dog was totally different by the end of the night... his temper he had before was gone...
> 
> now with that being said was this guy that cut him an idiot? no.. he had alot of **** hounds...


That, in my opinion, is animal abuse. :evil: That's disgusting and horrible. No sane person is going to cut a dogs balls off because they can't control them. Besides that, it takes WEEKS for the testosterone levels to lower, the dog was "different" because he was in pain.

You need a vet to geld the horse. If you do it yourself, your deserving a nice, solid kick in the face.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

PeytonM said:


> Hey I was wondering if a person would go about gelding a horse they same way you do cattle with a rubber band? how would you go about doing it?


When calves are banded - they have a very definite lifespan. Eat and then be eaten. Couple of years at best.

Colts are intended to be around for the long haul. Gelding a horse correctly requires more than removing the external testicles.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The biggest problem I have with do-it-yourself gelding is the lack of sedation and the size of the animal. I've seen guys stuff a dogs head in an old boot to keep it from biting them and castrate the dog with a sharp knife and the dog felt fine in a couple of days and judging from the reaction it didn't hurt too terribly bad. Horses are a lot harder to hold down and they have a pretty good memory. It may cause some training issues down the line. My biggest worry would be the horse staining and fighting and ending up with his guts all over the ground. I don't believe that an elastic ring like you use on calves would stay on a horse very well. You also wouldn't get the secondary sex glands which could result in a proud gelded horse. The last horse I had gelded cost me $100 and included a tetanus shot and the wolf teeth removed. 

Celeste is a vet if I remember right perhaps she would like to wiegh in on this?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

My husband can cut horses and that is how we cut the ranch colts and he used to cut bucking horse colts and he has never killed one, had one bleed out. Matter of fact his work is better than some hack jobs I have seen a vet do...lol.

Horses and cattle are built differently....just because I can cut bull calves doesn't qualify me to cut a horse. When I had Stilts done the vet told me a few horror stories of some dairy farmers that decided to cut their own horses and they about all bleed to death and several of them cut their penises off on accident.

Point being, you have to know what your doing and have a way to restrain the horse either with ropes or drugs.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I could give you horror stories of guys doing their own geldings and if they lived, we had to try to clean up the mess. One guy cut his own stallion, threw him down, had about 5 guys hold this horse down, cut the testicles out, while the horse was screaming, threw a bucket of BLEACH into the incision and let the stallion up. Two days later,the horse was at the clinic with his intestines hanging out the hole with a massive infection and irratation from the bleach. Horse died. Ranchers cut their own colts all the time, some with no issues, some die.
We geld all the time. Most all go easy, the horse is laid down asleep, we do the surgery and the horse is up. However, we have been hands deep in the incision with the stump bleeding and trying to find it to pull it back down to reclamp it. Had to dig to find the second testicle...All kinds of things can and do happen with a vet, under controlled situations. Gelding a horse is not something I would recommend for the typical owner and never never use a rubber band.
As far as "neutering" a dog with a rubber band, again, we have had dogs brought in with a hugely swollen scrotum, sometimes crawling with maggots, pus, etc because the scrotum starts dying off before the testicles do and the mess is horrifying and the dog is usually extremely sick... and in horrible pain.
Pay the vet and get it done correctly and humanely.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm going to be blunt.

If you're not willing to pay to have the job done professionally, with sedation, and with the LEAST AMOUNT OF TRAUMA to the animal as possible, YOU SHOULD NOT OWN THAT ANIMAL.

I pity your horse.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Guys. I don't think PeytonM was actually going to geld their own horse. I think they are just curious. No need for all the rudeness on this thread. I too am curious as to how they geld and thank you WG for that short summary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Nah you get a vet out to do it  They will sedate them,(usually) give them a tetanus shot, and well im not going into details. The incision is then left open to drain and it does bleed a bit for a few days. Just have to keep an eye on it and wash it with saline if really needed. Usually stays ok though depending on paddock or stable conditions and cleanliness of the wound

Out little shetland stallion was gelded a few years ago and he was just fine with the whole process 

Hope that this helped you a little bit!


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

Well I can tell you this much... I wont be able to sit down for a week because of the *** reaming I just got from everyone that came from a simple question.... 

How do you know what you can and can't do with out asking.

The story about the dog... the guy raised really good **** hounds and knew what he was doing... someone said you couldn't just band them like a calf, what I am saying is he cut his own dog while the dog was still treeing the dog was fine... clearly you don't know much about a treeing dog.. the dog is jumping all over the place barking going like a raped ape... not laying down still waiting for you to cut him. 

another thing... do you not think that the fact of the first person saying " No you shouldnt just band them like a beefer" wouldn't gotten through to me? I got jumped and curb stopped like no tomorrow... after I got the first " You know its not a good idea to do it your self" comment I asked for a DETAILED reasoning... so that would mean something like how one user posted about a guy cutting the penis.... issues with bleeding out... ECT... 

I'm sorry I'm just really upset with how everyone jumps the gun and goes on to ream me out for a question. I didn't say "I want to cut my own horse because I'm a cheap dead beat and want to take short cuts" I said " Hey I was wondering if a person would go about gelding a horse they same way you do cattle with a rubber band? How would you go about doing it?" 

second thing. some of you may know I got a team of Belgains... they are already gelded... so I don't have to cut them. the reason I asked is my mom has minis and 2 of them are studs.. and we want no studs... 

I would say I'm sorry but you know what I see no reason to say I'm sorry I never once implied or said I was going to do it.... I asked how it was done.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

PeytonM said:


> Well I can tell you this much... I wont be able to sit down for a week because of the *** reaming I just got from everyone that came from a simple question....
> 
> How do you know what you can and can't do with out asking.
> 
> ...


Peyton, I completely realize where you're coming from with this..I think a bunch of people jumped on boat because it seemed like you were wanting to do it on your own and especially when you compared it to the dog..Messages just got mixed up..I also think that with all of the good bit of recent "stupid" questions that everyone is on their toes about jumping in an argument..Once one person has the situation wrong and runs with it, everyone else jumps on and sinks the boat...Usually when one person posts a reply to something like your questions the OP will come back and lash out with more stupid and then everyone jumps in the boat again..

I really think what did it in, for me, was the fact that I thought you were comparing it to the dog and you could just cut them off...If you're clearly not going to go about it like that, and were truly just interested in how it could be done, I apologize..But I will say, it's just best to take the stud to a vet and have him gelded..It's safer and easier on every person or horse involved..


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Peyton, don't take it personal...lol...when people ask questions like that without clarifying that's it is not your intention to do so, people will assume the worst.

Beside the possible penis cutting if you were to cut him yourself, one of the most important things is the "bean". If the beans aren't removed you didn't do crap. It is not just the testicles but those little beans up high that cause the "studdy-ness". You aren't likely to get those with banding. And from my experience banding is done at a very young age. To band a horse he would have to be old enough to have dropped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Hey Peyton, don't take it personal...lol...when people ask questions like that without clarifying that's it is not your intention to do so, people will assume the worst.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have had a lot of long days... waking up at 6am and going to bed at mid night and today I had to deal with a huge show. started set up at 7AM that included tear down of a Welding lab and Fab lab removing several 5,000# + steel tables and moving 10+ tons of steel off a rack on to flat beds to be hauled out of the labs and then had to move in vendors for all the big names in welding. not to mention A LOT of sweeping in between all of this. So you may understand why I am taking it personal and at the same time I didn't say " Can I band my horse like I band my beefers?" I asked how you go about doing it and if they banded them like beefers because I didn't know. 

"dont assume cause you'll make a *** out of u m e"

I personally don't seek to find all the bad is a indecent, I look at all the things are going on. make a list of pros and cons and make a judgement off that. If I was to say it cost less to run a diesel than a gas pick-up everyone would go no! it cost more at the pump to fill up. oil changes are more, parts are more. everything is more. then I would bring up the point of this. with a diesel pickup that is tuned right what is your fuel mileage diesel vs. gas. my dad has a 02 F250 with a 5.4 gas he gets about 14 on a good day. I have a 91 cummins diesel I get 23 on a good day 18 on a bad day. how many miles can you put on both trucks before major parts wear out. well i know my truck has close to 500K on it with the injection pump gone through for major repairs... and I haven't ran the same transmission but its not because the transmission went out its cause I've changed this motor in a few different ford trucks and have swapped a lot of different things, a gas truck might make 200K and not burn oil and have major issues but it will be tired depending on if it was highway miles or farm miles. then I will ask about oil changes. you may pay more for a diesel oil change but I run my truck every 15K on shaffers and I would feel safe running 20K on shaffers because its great oil. where as my dad changed his every 5K. 

so I know this truck thing has really gone off topic but my point being is if you have a truck and trailer and you haul your horses all over the nation would it be wiser to go " well everything is more on a diesel I'm going to buy gas cause its cheaper" or should you go " the up front cost of diesel is a little higher but in the long haul I don't have to replace things as much and motors are able to last twice as long if kept up and taken care of, and I have way more power out of a diesel than I would ever get from a gas" 

If you only just to see the bad you will never get to see the full picture and all the good that is painted in the background I guess is what I'm trying to say. 

but at any rate we are all on the same page now and are fully understanding what I was looking to get from this post...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If they're minis then go for it. If they die you can just make soup out of them! The biggest problem with gelding horses is getting it done without hurting yourself or the horse.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Peyton, now I think you're looking a little too far into this now...We all understand what you're saying..You don't have to compare it to trucks or dogs.. We speaka the English.




kevinshorses said:


> If they're minis then go for it. If they die you can just make soup out of them!


LOL Kevin, that is just wrong on so many levels..no mini soup for me thanks, not even with garlic bread...steaks or tenderloin maybe.. :wink:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

PeytonM said:


> but at any rate we are all on the same page now and are fully understanding what I was looking to get from this post...


Uh no, I am more confused than I was to begin with. I DO own a diesel truck but still have zero comprehension as to how that relates to gelding a horse. Unless I was to use said truck to haul the horse to the Vet. 

Nope, I don't know squat about a treeing dog, the only tree I have is about 3 feet tall and bears a striking resemblance to Charlie Brown's Christmas tree and my dog? 110lbs of OMG that baby chicken is gonna EAT ME, Save me Mommy!! I do know that I have absolutely zero respect for anyone that whipped out a knife and cut ANY portion of his dog off in an obviously non-sanitary place with zero regard for the dog's health and well-being.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I really, really, really..can't resist posting this..Just for laughs..NO insult intended. Just saw it and thought it was funny..


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

PeytonM said:


> ...the guy raised really good **** hounds *and knew what he was doing*... the dog is *jumping all over the place *barking going like a raped ape... *not laying down still *waiting for you to cut him.


I know nothing about hounds, but Jesus, anyone with half a brain would not weild a knife and cut an animal that is jumping around the place. Its a miracle he didn't disembowel the poor animal. And no pain relief or sedation, I would love to cut HIS balls off and watch him bleed and cry like a baby.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Delfina said:


> Uh no, I am more confused than I was to begin with. I DO own a diesel truck but still have zero comprehension as to how that relates to gelding a horse. Unless I was to use said truck to haul the horse to the Vet.
> 
> Nope, I don't know squat about a treeing dog, the only tree I have is about 3 feet tall and bears a striking resemblance to Charlie Brown's Christmas tree and my dog? 110lbs of OMG that baby chicken is gonna EAT ME, Save me Mommy!! I do know that I have absolutely zero respect for anyone that whipped out a knife and cut ANY portion of his dog off in an obviously non-sanitary place with zero regard for the dog's health and well-being.


What you said *nods*


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a best friend who has a Hanging Tree Dog female, who is the sweetest dog ever. Currently is going to have a nice litter of pups, the male is a Aussie, both come from working and show lines and she has a list of ranchers who want their dogs as they are awesome working dogs for cattle, sheep, pigs, etc..Because I went with her to get the male both her and her husband said they would give me pick of the litter should I ever want one of their pups. 

My point, I called her to ask what she would do should one of her males ever do as you described, she said simple...call the vet and have him neutered the proper way. There is too much room for bleeding out or secondary infection and if someone was that educated with their dogs, would know the risks. As for a young stud colt..same thing. They can bleed out or again, secondary infection set in or swelling become too much. If you can't properly take care of your animals, don't have them.

And yep, I too own a diesel, an F250.....


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> I really, really, really..can't resist posting this..Just for laughs..NO insult intended. Just saw it and thought it was funny..


 
Off topic too, but the dog that the guy is walking on the (IMO) stupid extendo leash is a Norwegian Elkhound....I have one of those! Cute!

ETA: And he will definitely be getting his testicles removed...much to the chagrin of my husband


----------



## Big Black Crow (Feb 29, 2012)

I read your question as why can't you band a horse the way you can a bull. I will answer that. The make up of the blood system and structure to the testicles is different in a horse than a bull or goat. With the former animals the testicle will die and fall off and the band keeps the decay from spreading (if done properly) A horse has a much larger spermatic cord and a more intense blood system to the scrotum. If you attempted to band a horse and were by some graces of a miracle being above able to get the the bands on and live...the result would be the infection cause by the death of the tissue would still spread to the system of the horse and you'd lose the horse to blood poisoning. 

Gelding requires opening the scrotal sack removing the testicle and clamping and effectively crushing the spermatic cord and resulting blood vessels. It can only be acheived by physically removing the testical from the scrotal sack to access the cord. The two openings (one for each testicle) need to remain open so the area can drain properly and infection avoided. 

If you really are bound and determined to do this I say practice on yourself first to perfect the technique....assuming of course you are of the male gender. Otherwise a close male friend will do.


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

Alright... im going to delete this whole thing at 3 this afternoon because its ****ing me off more than helping me. Crow thank you for the reply it helped me understand things more than the animal rights freaks that keep posting...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

PeytonM said:


> Alright... im going to delete this whole thing at 3 this afternoon because its ****ing me off more than helping me. Crow thank you for the reply it helped me understand things more than the animal rights freaks that keep posting...


Really? I am not an animal rights freak...far from it! My husband cuts our colts...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

And I suggested making soup if the surgery went wrong.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey, because they are minis, maybe the vet will give you a discount.:lol: Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Peyton you can't delete your own threads. Once you put them up they are up.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm definitely not an animal rights freak..Heck, I said I'd eat the mini steak lol..Just not the soup..I even apologized to you for my first statement..You should know, that is RARE for me to do.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

DrumRunner said:


> I'm definitely not an animal rights freak..Heck, I said I'd eat the mini steak lol..Just not the soup..I even apologized to you for my first statement..You should know, that is RARE for me to do.


Bah ha...your so witty Drum:lol:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Bah ha...your so witty Drum:lol:


lol Thanks, I'm just telling the truth..Everyone knows how I am when it comes to being blunt.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

PeytonM said:


> I've done alot of **** hunting... I'll tell you one story about a dog. We had a HUGE boar tree'd this was the first time we had ran this male with another dog we normally didn't run with ( we didn't own that dog) long story short. The dogs were treeing really HARD and started to kind of fight over it. When the one guy when to grab his dog to pull him off and the dog bit him... at the base of that tree dog is still barking over the ****. that guy picked up is rear end.. pull his knife and cut him right then and there... I dont think that dog knew what happened cause he was so ****ed and focused on that ****.. that dog was totally different by the end of the night... his temper he had before was gone...
> 
> now with that being said was this guy that cut him an idiot? no.. he had alot of **** hounds...


What century was this? That bit of macho exhibition would not have impressed me. Good thing he had a lot of dogs because he put that dog at risk for bleeding, infection & a slow death, not to mention the pain involved. His temper was replaced with intractable misery.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

PeytonM said:


> Alright... im going to delete this whole thing at 3 this afternoon because its ****ing me off more than helping me. Crow thank you for the reply it helped me understand things more than the animal rights freaks that keep posting...


I think 99% of the time, every response that is generated is a direct reflection of the manner in which the question is being asked.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

You are so right - every person who has stated they object to the glory-days tale you wove is simply an animal right's freak, surely that is the only reason someone would object to the way in which that animal was handled or the seemingly proposed intention of doing likewise on a horse.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

An animal rights freak?

Yup, guess that's me only PETA rescinded my membership in horror when they discovered that the animals around my place are named "Bacon, Sir Loin and similar".

I have absolutely no problems raising animals and dispatching of said animals when the time is right. My dog is neutered, my goat is a wether, one of my cows is a steer..... the main difference here is that I would NEVER, EVER, EVER, consider doing half-*** home surgery with zero regard for the animal's well-being.

All of my animals have an unlimited supply of clean water, large safely fenced areas with appropriate shelter and heat lamps if needed. They are fat, happy and extremely well cared for until the chosen ones make the trailer trip on down the road to butcher shop. 

And while I have zero desire to join Kevin in sampling "Mini Soup" as it just doesn't sound yummy, I am off to go call the butcher as Miss Piggy and Bacon hit 200lbs each and I am already counting the bacon I am going to get!


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok seriously... I'm asking everyone as nice as I can to please stop... I'm tired of all the wise jokes and your really pushing me away.. I asked how you would do it... I don't need all the " that animal cruelty" "your going to kill your horse" comments... I wanted comments like what Crow stated before with detail.. If you cant help don't comment please. This has got old really fast and I did send a PM to the Mods.

thank you

Peyton


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you don't come back to this thread then it really won't matter what is written here will it? If it makes you feel better to whine and plead for everyone to stop being rude or cruel or whatever you think is happening then have at it but when this has happened to me I just unsubcribe from the thread and go on about my life.


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

Or people could act like adults.. and have a little respect and try to help another member out when asking for detail on a subject.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

Just a helpful hint: If you don't want to hear people go on "animal rights" rants, it might be best to refrain from telling tales of neutering an unrestrained, unsedated hunting dog in an non-sterile environment with a hunting knife.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

PeytonM said:


> Or people could act like adults.. and have a little respect and try to help another member out when asking for detail on a subject.


The best thing you can do is quit posting if its upsetting you dont bother with looking at posts on here. Iv been following this and i did read your question never saw any indication you were thinking of doing your own gelding on your horse.Guess people read into things that arent even there yeah the hunting dog thing maybe wasnt the best thing to post. WE all make mistakes after all were human. Spirit88


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The larger the animal, the larger the blood vessels, nerves, testicles & procedure. Doing it without proper veterinary medical training is equivalent to traumatization of a larger animal, period!


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

DraftXDressage said:


> Just a helpful hint: If you don't want to hear people go on "animal rights" rants, it might be best to refrain from telling tales of neutering an unrestrained, unsedated hunting dog in an non-sterile environment with a hunting knife.




dont worry about the dog he one that is still alive... and you people clearly know nothing about hounds... I'm not saying I'm part of this but there are many people out there if a hound wont hunt bear coyote and **** its the end of the line for them. I got a hound that will only hunt **** and she was about to get put down... so dont jump down my throat about what he did to his dog in the woods... it would been no different if the dog was at home... everyday they have food and water and someone who takes care of them... you cant solve all the worlds problems and if you can more power to you.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

PeytonM said:


> dont worry about the dog he one that is still alive... and you people clearly know nothing about hounds... I'm not saying I'm part of this but there are many people out there if a hound wont hunt bear coyote and **** its the end of the line for them. I got a hound that will only hunt **** and she was about to get put down... so dont jump down my throat about what he did to his dog in the woods... it would been no different if the dog was at home... everyday they have food and water and someone who takes care of them... you cant solve all the worlds problems and if you can more power to you.


You really have no perspective...


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I leased out a stallion to a girl once she was planning on buying him after the lease was up, the lease specificly stated she couldn't geld him until he was paid for in full, well she had the Mexican Cowboys at her grandfathers ranch do it, they threw him tied him and cut him, he lived throught it, but when I finaly got him back from the sale yard with the help of the brand inspectors, and state police, for non payment and breach of contract, the horse was ruined. When the brand inspectors found him in another state at the sales yard they went to go get him in his pen he ended up taking out three fences, before the got him loaded up. Mind you this was a 5 yr old stallion, when he left my house you could crawl under, over, and around him, touch him anywhere, he was a puppy dog. When I got him back it took me a week to even get close enough to him to get a halter on him, and I had him since birth, I imprinted him, played with him, broke him, never hurt him, these guys ruined him, he was never the same. Now he hates men, is very scared of ropes, has to be sedated to do his feet. 
Like Crow said it's more complicated than bulls, sheep, goats. Take them to the vet let the vet put them under so they don't remember it, and you don't ruin them, gelding isn't a do it at home kinda thing.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

PeytonM said:


> dont worry about the dog he one that is still alive... and you people clearly know nothing about hounds... I'm not saying I'm part of this but there are many people out there if a hound wont hunt bear coyote and **** its the end of the line for them. I got a hound that will only hunt **** and she was about to get put down... so dont jump down my throat about what he did to his dog in the woods... it would been no different if the dog was at home... everyday they have food and water and someone who takes care of them... you cant solve all the worlds problems and if you can more power to you.


Well, that may be good wholesome family entertainment for some but most consider it cruel.
You can't solve _any_ problems by condoning them, which, I believe is why you're getting some heat about the dog.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

PeytonM said:


> Hey I was wondering if a person would go about gelding a horse they same way you do cattle with a rubber band? how would you go about doing it?


 I wasn't sure if this was a serious question or not and particularly in the light of your other posting whereby you've said you've just acquired a pair of driving horses for yourself and are asking if if makes any difference what bits you use.

With this in mind I'll presume that you do indeed know absolutely nothing and would answer and say NO *you *don't castrate horses using the elastration method. 

I don't either! 

Rather *you *would phone the vet and say you don't know anything at all about horses and would he come and get this organised for you.

In my case, I phone the vet and say I've a horse that I need surgically castrating and I've a nice clean dry area and someone who has a clue ready to handle and prep the horse so the vet can come and do his job. 



PeytonM said:


> I've done alot of **** hunting... I'll tell you one story about a dog. We had a HUGE boar tree'd this was the first time we had ran this male with another dog we normally didn't run with ( we didn't own that dog) long story short. The dogs were treeing really HARD and started to kind of fight over it. When the one guy when to grab his dog to pull him off and the dog bit him... at the base of that tree dog is still barking over the ****. that guy picked up is rear end.. pull his knife and cut him right then and there... I dont think that dog knew what happened cause he was so ****ed and focused on that ****.. that dog was totally different by the end of the night... his temper he had before was gone...
> 
> now with that being said was this guy that cut him an idiot? no.. he had alot of **** hounds...


 All fascinating stuff and I'm thinking that not only is the guy that cut the dog an idiot with a low IQ but that he's also cruel and not of the disposition that ought to be around animals. If you let me know his name and address and who else witnessed this abuse, then I'd be happy to do what should have been done and report him to the regulatory welfare authorities. 



PeytonM said:


> Well I can tell you this much... I wont be able to sit down for a week because of the *** reaming I just got from everyone that came from a simple question....
> 
> How do you know what you can and can't do with out asking.


You get educated and do some reading and get some REAL basic knowledge and preferably before ever acquiring an animal that you're going to be responsible for.

Q&A: All about equine castration | having a horse gelded - Horses for sale, Equestrian news - Horse & Hound

Neutering a Male Horse: Castrating a Stallion



> The story about the dog... the guy raised really good **** hounds and knew what he was doing... someone said you couldn't just band them like a calf, what I am saying is he cut his own dog while the dog was still treeing the dog was fine... clearly you don't know much about a treeing dog.. the dog is jumping all over the place barking going like a raped ape... not laying down still waiting for you to cut him.


 Clearly you know nothing about animal welfare, training dogs or how important it is for any dog (or horse) trainer to be calm, consistent and confident ALWAYS. 

And NEVER to do things in anger or in retaliation. 



> second thing. some of you may know I got a team of Belgains... they are already gelded... so I don't have to cut them. the reason I asked is my mom has minis and 2 of them are studs.. and we want no studs...


 All VERY concerning! And see aforementioned.


----------

